# Unlock iphone 3gs network without jailbreak



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Can you do this? I don't want to jailbreak it, just unlock it from orange as I have a vodafone sim card. Can I do it myself/take it to a shop or will the service include jailbreaking? Every google instructional includes jailbreaking...

Cheers!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

If you got the phone originally through a contract with orange that has ended you can request the unlock from orange for free (I think).


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Unfortunately it's a replacement handset my mate got and it was spare so I picked it up last night. I will jailbreak if necessary but really don't want to risk bricking it!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Come on 1 reply out of 30? Someone's gotta know :lol: If I just go ahead and jailbreak it what are the chances that I'll brick it? Can you restore to normal firmware after jailbreaking?


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

what os version is on the phone?

jailbreakme.com is the one. just backup with Itunes first and if (not very likely) anything goes wrong you can revert back to your origional state


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

dave20 said:


> what os version is on the phone?
> 
> jailbreakme.com is the one. just backup with Itunes first and if (not very likely) anything goes wrong you can revert back to your origional state


I updated it to latest last night. So you reckon that's worth a try then mate? Is the jailbroken app store just as good as the normal one? I guess if I don't like it I can do a restore on the ipod and just try something else?

Thanks

EDIT I have to jailbreak it from my PC. It says I have to enter a valid simcard on the iphone itself. Can't do FA on it at the moment.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

If you've upgraded it to the latest OS then forget it mate, no known method of jailbreaking this version yet. Should of left it with the firmware it came with ................


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

A new jailbreak has just been released apparently, but it doesn't matter cause I just put my sim card in and it works :confused1: I thought it would be locked to orange as it came from them but obviously not! Thanks anyway.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

tom0311 said:


> A new jailbreak has just been released apparently, but it doesn't matter cause I just put my sim card in and it works :confused1: I thought it would be locked to orange as it came from them but obviously not! Thanks anyway.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

dave20 said:


>


I know, I know. It was early...


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Jailbreak it anyway 

I did mine on Jailbreak me .com and its great I have never looked back.

It depend on what firmware your running but it has been nothing but a godsend to me.

Has saved loads of money as I love to spend on the apps! 

IphoneIso is great to read up on if you have any doubts..


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

jay631 said:


> Jailbreak it anyway
> 
> I did mine on Jailbreak me .com and its great I have never looked back.
> 
> ...


I will as soon as I know the latest jailbreak works. Is there anything you lose out on? Is the appstore the same, but free?


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

tom0311 said:


> I will as soon as I know the latest jailbreak works. Is there anything you lose out on? Is the appstore the same, but free?


Here you go dude

http://tinyurl.com/25d3zlj

:thumb:


----------



## sonoko125 (Feb 1, 2011)

waiting for your helps !

Unlock Iphone 3GS 3.1.3 | Unlock Iphone 3GS 4.0.2 | Unlock Iphone 3GS 4.1 | Unlock Iphone 3GS 4.2 |


----------



## sonoko125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sry !


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.imeicodes.co.uk/codes-new.php i used this website to unlock my o2 uk iphone , took less than 2 days


----------



## supergal (Feb 13, 2013)

here is one which i used to get my mobile network unlocked http://www.onlinegsmunlock.com by using remote unlocking method.


----------

